# Carlos Pena, Erin Andrews and Val Chmerkovskiy at Dancing With The Stars Live Finale Show at The Grove in Los Angeles - November 24, 2015 (32x)



## Mandalorianer (25 Nov. 2015)

*Peta Murgatroyd


**

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## tman75 (26 Nov. 2015)

Thank you for Erin. We need more of her.


----------



## tinymama21 (28 Nov. 2015)

thank you for Val & Carlos and anything DWTS...awesome friggin post


----------

